
Eclipse Hunter Reveals the Science That Can Only Be Done in the Dark - sohkamyung
https://www.quantamagazine.org/eclipse-hunter-reveals-the-science-that-can-only-be-done-in-the-dark-20170810/
======
davidw
The air in Oregon is super crappy right now, thanks to fires.

